# Angeln in Kanada B.C.- bitte um Hilfe-



## Moppi81 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 

ich fahre vom 9.6.- 30.6.2010 mit einem Freund nach Vancouver. Wir haben ein Reisemobil gebucht und die Tour in etwa geplant. Von Vancouver nach Vancouver Island dann mit der Fähre nach Prince Rupert und dann dem Skeena folgend über Terrace, Smithers, Jasper, Banff National Park, Kamloops wieder zurück nach Vancouver. Es soll ein reiner Angeltrip werden. Ich habe mir vorgestellt als reiner Spinnangler auf Lachs, Heilbutt und Hecht zu angeln. Da ich noch nie da war beschränkt sich mein Wissen auf die unzähligen Forenbeiträge. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen meine Fragen zu beantworten. Weil sie recht umfangreich sind werde ich sie nicht ausformulieren. 

1. Zeitraum 9-30.6.2010 - welche Fische sind am besten in dem Zeitraum zu beangeln? Und Wo? 

2. Vancouver Island- Wo empfehlt Ihr das angeln? Im Meer oder Fluss, gerne auch interessante Stellen und Methoden, außer Fliegenfischen. 

3. Prince Rupert- Preiwserte und gute Heilbutt/ Lachscharter

4. Tips für Interessante Seen auf dem Weg wo man auch gut auf Hecht angeln kann.   

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen meinen Urlaub gut vorzubereiten, damit ich wenn es soweit ist Zeit für die Natur und fürs angeln habe ohne mich den ganzen Tag zu infomieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## kopyto55 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.- bitte um Hilfe-*

Hi 

deine Reisezeit dürfte sehr gut für Lachse sein, versuchs mal in Campbell River auf Vancouver Island. Ich war im Mai da und da sagten mir die Einheimischen ich sei 1-2 Wochen zu früh da. 

Auf Vancouver Island kannst du von der Küste, wo du tieferes Wasser erreichst sehr gut mit Spinnrute kleinen Pilkern und Gummifischen auf Rockfisch und Lingcod angeln. Das ganze ist sehr hängerträchtig, aber die Fische stehen nun mal am Grund |bigeyes

Ausfahrten auf Lachs/Heilbutt sind extrem teuer, da ich alleine war, wollte ich nicht so viel Geld investieren. Wird billiger wenn man zu 4 ist. 

In Uclulet auf Vancouver Island gibt es einen Kutter "... Princess" da kannst du für wenig Geld auf KönigsLachse :q udn Heilbutt pilken. Aber Achtung: keine Widerhaken auf Lachs erlaubt, ich habe alle grösseren Lachse so um die 10 kg verloren, die Springen und schwimmen quer durch die anderen Schnüre und schon fällt der Pilker aus dem Maul. :c:c

Gruss


----------



## Moppi81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.- bitte um Hilfe-*

Hallo Kopyto55, 

danke, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfahng.
Ich hoffe natürlich weiterhin auf hilfreiche Informationen von Euch...


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.- bitte um Hilfe-*

Hallo Moppi81
Ich war letztes Jahr im Juli-August in der Gegend des Skeena River.
Auf Lachs top war der Kitimat bei der Stadt Kitimat, das ist ca. 1h von Terrace weg.
Dort gibts eine lange Schotterbank (vor der Hatchery, mußt nur fragen, kennt jeder), dort hamma Lachs gefangen wie blöd, schöne Kings und riesige Hundslachse, mit Fliege, Bottombouncing und Blinker, allerdings gegen Ende Juli, Anfang August.
Da das aber eher gegen Ende der Königslachszeit in der Ecke war, könnte es super passen, erkundige dich.
Man muß allerdings dazu sagen, diesen Super Platz kennen natürlich Andere auch.
Gut ist auch, allerdings etwas weiter von eurer Route weg, wo der Meziaden River in den Nass River mündet, ganz in der Nähe von Meziaden Lake, dort gibt es außerdem einen wunderschönen Campingplatz.
Mit Hecht schauts dort schlecht aus, die kommen nämlich erst weiter oben Richtung Yukon vor, ich bin mit einen Leihwagen den Glacier HW raufgefahren, als erstes gibts dort Hecht und super Äschen im Dease River.
Ein Tip noch: Wenn ihr nach Smithers kommt, übernachtet mal 1 oder 2 Nächte bei Gunther Zweifler (Bulkley River Guesthouse, Canadia Outdoor Experience), Der kann euch alles über die Fischerei im Umkreis von 1000 Km um Smithers rum erzählen.
Der weiß wirklich Bescheid und ist außerdem super nett, kann allerdings sein, das er gerade auf Tour ist, dann lasst euch per mail Tipps von ihm geben.
Ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Angelgerät kostet drüben ca. 40% weniger als bei uns.
Mein Neid ist mit euch, solltest noch Fragen haben, melde dich.
Johannes
Und als Vorgeschmack 
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/King1-1.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/King3.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/Choho1.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/trickyfisher69/Chum3.jpg


----------



## klinki (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada B.C.- bitte um Hilfe-*

Hi Leute,

@Moppi: wir fahren dieses Jahr Ende August mit dem Wohnmobil so ziemlich die gleiche Tour wie Du. Kannst Du mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps und interessante Plätze verraten?
Wobei wir ausschließlich auf Salmoniden und vielleicht Hecht mit der Spinnrute gehen wollen.

Ne schöne Jroos
Klinki


----------

